
Human-pig hybrid created in lab to help grow donor organs - hsnewman
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/human-pig-hybrid-chimera-stem-cells-experiment-mouse-rat-a7548001.html
======
ohiovr
In 2019, we don't question bioethics in the news.

------
hsnewman
Wasn't there a Seinfeld episode on this?

